# Exhaust Explanation



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Can anyone explain to me the technical stuff regarding exhaust systems for the following and how they help with RWHP.

1. Headers
2. Long Tubes
3. Fast Flow Cat
4. Race Pipes
5. Diameter of the Bore

Which is the best system to use for both sound and performance. I saw a firebird yesterday at idle and the sound was amazing, when he took off from the lights, the sound was loud and V8 and intimidating to all around.

I understand that there are systems from Borla, SLP (Loudmouth) etc but I want to make the best choice when I change my system soon.

Thanks guys :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll try......
1. longtubes will help, depending on what else is done to the tune of around 25rwhp
2. don't buy anything else but longtubes (headers) or you will be VERY dissapointed....
3. High flow cats will make your headers street legal
4. Race pipes delete the high flow cats and gains depend but are around 15 rwhp but are NOT LEGAL!!
5. Most people go with 1 3/4 primaries on the header tubes and 1 7/8 on stroker motors, 3" collectors are the norm. Now, here's where everyone wants to argue.....2 1/2" or 3" cat back..... it's up to you, if you go 3" keep in mind you will lose some low end grunt but it will help top end..
I sell the SLP stainless long tube headers w/ cats and ceramic coated for 999.00 (cheapest coated w/cats longtubes around!!!) and I sell the loudmouth kit for around 539.00, let me know if you have any more ?'s.
Steve A. :cheers
P.S. if you have a cell phone that is capable of recieving sound messages let me know and I'll record my car and send (SLP long tubes and loudmouth w/o cats) let me know...


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Thats Great!!!!

My Cell is Verizon and is 845 300 4504

:cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

asteng88 said:


> Can anyone explain to me the technical stuff regarding exhaust systems for the following and how they help with RWHP.
> 
> 1. Headers
> 2. Long Tubes
> ...


Headers: headers are aftermarket arranged individual pipes of various lengths and diameters that exhaust spent gases from the cylinder heads 

Long Tubes: long tubes is a generic term applied to full-length headers(headers normally come in shortie, mid-length and full-length or "long tube" styles)

Fast Flow Cat: a catalytic coverter with a free-flowing internal design offering less exhaust gas restriction

Race Pipes: generic term applied to larger than stock diameter exhaust piping

Diameter of the bore: self-explanatory

The LSX engine series benefits most, ideally, from tuned equal and full-length headers of 1.750 to 1.875 inches in diameter. Smaller diameters generally increase lower RPM torque due to velocity while limiting high RPM power while larger diameters tend to increase higher RPM horsepower due to less restriction at the cost of lower RPM torque. It's a trade-off but most street cars will benefit more from more torque rather than high RPM power. Other considerations are stepped headers, coatings, collector size and placement, X and H pipes, going catless(if your state, like mine, allows it), muffler choice, cutouts(if your local track/police dept. allow them), etc. Use the search function at more technical sites such as www.ls1tech.com and www.ls2gto.com to learn more about all of this stuff.

A good setup for your stock to mild GTO is 1 3/4" LT headers, 3" collectors, X pipe and 3" exhaust pipes running through good mufflers from any of the numerous reputable companies/dealers who sell this stuff. 

Things to look for: thick header flanges(at least 3/8"), ceramic coatings and/or stainless, mandrel bends, good welds, elimination of cats if you can do it


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

you all have done your homework? i am inspired by you all to mod my goat as soon as my warranty is gone .


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Empaler said:


> you all have done your homework? i am inspired by you all to mod my goat as soon as my warranty is gone .


Warranties be damned......oh wait....


----------

